# Tutorial on Euro Fishing Gear



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

*can you see an application of this gear in your fishing?*​
yes526.32%no1473.68%


----------



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

Euro-Carping is quickly growing --Example? A tourney of 100+ anglers in Austin, Texas this April 06, Alan St. Cyr was paid $250k for landing a 43 pound common carp (released)...its High time to take a closer look at this growing way of fishing.

Quick fact: Common carp were stocked on purpose begin when Ulysses S Grant was president, common carp were imported from Germany to raise by the federal fisheries agencies and distributed to states in the late 1880s.

An over view of what is used to catch carp by euro anglers, it should be noted that SOME of these ideas and tackle can be used on bass or steelhead gear

This is a rod pod where rods rest, with the line running through a bite alarm that beeps when the line moves out or toward you.










The alarms are adjustable for sensitivity, beep tone, and loudness so you can tell which rod has a bite plus a light that comes on when a take is detected--the little light feature is very handy at night










Reels are have a bait runner feature--basically a second drag that lets line come off the reel under tension with the bail closed--baitrunner tension is adjustable--it is engaged with a lever in the back and disengages when you start reeling.


















Rods are usually long from 9-13 feet powerful butt sections to cast distance and soft tips for playing big fish close without hooks pulling out










The rigging is called a hair rig/bolt rig










this is how they are tied









a baiting needle is used to pierce a bait -in this case a boilie-but corn or many other semi hard baits can be used this way










Then the back of the hair is draw through the bait









then the bait is snugged up on a stop 









some tools and examples










Fish can take the bait without feeling the hook before its too late---it also is less likely for the fish to be gut hooked with this set up.

They do not feel the hook until the bait part is swallowed then as they feel the hook the fish try's to expel it and is stung by the hook--one of the reasons the hair is tied the way it is--to have the hook turn in as it is expelled, the fish "bolts off" and hits the fixed lead , driving the hook home!!! Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz fish on


















One of the best tricks is to use PVA ( poly vinyl alcohol)--they make webbing and bags just for fishing-- -which dissolves in water-










Chum is put in pva and it is tossed out with your hook bait to draw fish in and keep them feeding










Sometimes when bites are faster chum is squeezed around a special sinker called a method feeder




























With fish that can be huge a big net is a must light weight, these euro nets can be used with 1 hand--the net itself has no crossbar just two arms that are usually at least 40" long, fish slide over the bar less lip of the net & then lifted vertically as the net was not designed to lift fish horizontal like traditional nets




























Fish after netting are usually placed on a padded mat--for 3 reasons--

1) to protect the fish
2) to calm the fish, they flip around less on a mat
3) many mats double as a weighing sling just loop the handle in the hook of the scale and subtract the weight of the mat--many times big fish are damaged putting the hook of the scale in a fishes gills










Chasing that biggest carp in the lake may take a few days--so in Europe they camp right on the water in fishing tents called bivys










One of the backbones of euro style fishing--is chumming--since you do not have the luxury of moving around looking for feeding fish--chumming is used to bring fish in and keep them in the area feeding

Here is a catapult










spods tied to the line and cast out--the nose floats and the bait falls out--better when the fish are at distance










Remote control bait boat--chum is placed in the center dropper hopper piloted out to place the chum bed



















As you can see the whole bank fishing thing is as sophisticated as you want to make it--

Euro fishing offers a challenge to even the most hard core angler--

Many anglers may look down their noses at carp, if you try it a few times you will quickly get addicted to the powerful runs carp are known for. Few fish can rival even a 10 pound common carp for line stripping run after line stripping run--you can just imagine the fight of a fish of 20 pounds!

Eating smaller carp is an option, doing so may even help a lake produce bigger carp, but releasing the biggest ones to catch again -- many times you will recatch the same big fish again and again over several years--usually a little bigger each time










So where to get this kind all this kind of gear?

lots of Euro stuff can be bought at Bass Pro & Cabelas-Big Carp Tackle,

http://www.wackerbaits.com/

http://www.americancarpsociety.com:8080/ACS/home.jsp

http://www.royalcarp.com/Scripts/default.asp


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

This should be moved to the "Other Species" forum.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Waaaayyyyyyyy more info than I neede on Carp!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

this guy is serious


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Nope...all you need is a bow and an arrow.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Im beginning to think this guy is spammy. This is the second tutorial and he is always talking about these products followed by a URL at the bottom of the page. Or maybe he is just really serious about his carp fishing.

I would rather spend $100, and improve my bow shooting.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

:withstupid: Amen :beer:


----------



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

it looks like we "EUROANGLERS" are growing in the ND & SD

even a few fish-ins may be held

lots of fun, camaraderie and get your string stretched, learn more about this style of fishing, its very addictive.

thanks to those who have seen this post and explored the possibilities


----------



## bowcarp (Feb 27, 2007)

I can think of 3 "fish-in's" in South Dakota and 2 in North Dakota lots of fun lots of new freinds lots of comraderie best part is none of that fancy uroe trash wanna be junk just good old american muzzy tipped fibergass :thumb: good luck on the up coming season guys stick-em all 
but save a few for me


----------



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

Texas put a slot limit on common carp in lady Bird lake in austin ..formally town lake in effect making it a trophy carp fishery only one carp over 33 inches may be kept per day..by any method

so thought I would bring this back up and post a newspaper link

http://www.austinchronicle.com:80/gyrob ... oid:606324


----------



## e.joe (Dec 14, 2008)

MoCarp said:


> Texas put a slot limit on common carp in lady Bird lake in austin ..formally town lake in effect making it a trophy carp fishery only one carp over 33 inches may be kept per day..by any method
> 
> so thought I would bring this back up and post a newspaper link
> 
> http://www.austinchronicle.com:80/gyrob ... oid:606324


I think this article tells the story much better......

Here is another real good article on this subject.........

http://www.courierpress.com/news/2008/a ... shing-ban/

Carp group wrong on bow-fishing ban

By Phil Potter (Contact)
Sunday, April 6, 2008

When floodwaters start to drop, bow fishermen will have a field day as carp and other rough fish species make a mad dash back to the safety of area streams.

The removal of alien species makes life easier for game fish who are pressured by the undesirable species now clogging most Tri-State rivers, creeks and sloughs.

But CAG (Carp Anglers Group of America) maintains that bow fishing unduly impacts their sport of catch and release carp angling. CAGOA stages carp fishing derbies and tournaments and believes carp need protection to the point they're lobbying state fish and game agencies to ban the sport of bow fishing.

They've convinced Texas to establish some public lakes for the protection of carp. The ironic part is that by asking states to nix bow fishing they've allied themselves with groups such as PETA and the U.S. Humane Society.

Sport anglers as well as bow fishermen should counter CAGOA by inundating state fish and game agencies with letters and petitions demanding no protection for any carp species. Petitions should also request that along with bow fishing and gigging, additional control methods such as purse seine netting and other control methods be used to stem the invasive species.

What could be done with millions of pounds of carp? Probably converting them into fertilizer. Most carp 15 inches and bigger contain undue amounts of noxious chemicals, rendering them unfit for human or pet food. The fact that big-head, silver and black carp spawn up to three times a year means they can improve gardens for many years to come.

The Pilgrims learned the power of planted fish when the Penobscot Indians taught them to fertilize crops with candlefish, shad and lobsters and all three species are still abundant.

Flooding means legions of carp are in a neighborhood near you. If you want to learn more, contact Jason Greer, co-chairman of Down River Bow Fishing Association, at (812) and get started thinning the ranks of scaly aliens.


----------



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

hey ED long time no tangle 8)

anyways the Texas law has NO bowfishing ban, you can shoot ALL the under 33 inchers you want, just one over that 

Common carp that is, as usual you bfer native fish tear out the damns save the june chub guys are always trying to link big head and silver 
jumping carp with the gold rubber lipped common carp the were stocked on purpose over 125 years ago

as far as peta thats a laugh most us carp guys hunt and fish other things too yah know, they hate us as much as yall

as far as the whole Illinois thing,

I thought I heard some where the whole deal was about some kid getting arrowed by a guy bfing up by Chicago?

bet its a witch to get one of those out of an 8 year old :eyeroll:


----------



## e.joe (Dec 14, 2008)

No, not a total ban. You guys (cag ) tried that and failed back in 04 as the article Ill paste here shows. It failed but you kept trying to protect your carp from anyone killing them with no creel studies to prove it needed to be done,. Your group has constantly attacked the rights of bowfishermen and this was just another way to accomplish your goals. 
Ive always tried to support all other outdoorsmen as long as their activity was legal, but we in Illinois are real concerned about the amount of chum carp anglers are polluting our waters with. Time to fught fire with fire I guess. A kid shot in Chicago?? If it happened I would know about it. Probably another anti lie. As far as kids in Illinois, they are really being exposed to the great sport of bowfishing at several outdoor shows with ranges. Matter of fact we will be submerging carp targets in a large chicago area high school swimming pool next month and letting all try the gear. Its at a large outdoor show held there. Just did it again last sept at the natipnal hunting and fishing show in Illinois.
Check this link to see all the people who now love bowfishing......
http://chicagolandfishing.com/forums/vi ... hp?t=63375
You guys come here and try your anti stuff.....it will be fun!
Anyway, here are a couple more older articles that show the anti views of carp anglers toward another guys interest. Something to remember when reading their posts.......

AMERICAN-STATESMAN STAFF

Thursday, June 24, 2004

Catch-and-release carp anglers believe Town Lake bow fishermen are killing the
largest and best of their beloved fish, and they are hoping the Austin City
Council will ban archers from the lake.

Claiming Town Lake is one of the premier carp fishing destinations in the
country, the Carp Anglers Group will take its argument to the Land and
Facilities Committee of the Austin Parks Board on July 20. The committee could
help begin a process that might lead to an ordinance prohibiting bow fishing on
Town Lake.

However, carp in Texas are considered nuisance fish with no protection of any
kind, and even supporters of the bow fishing ban admit that any carp protection
regulations are a long shot.

Bow fishermen, meanwhile, argue that carp are destructive to game fish and lake
habitats, and believe they are doing a service by removing them from any lake.
And Texas Parks and Wildlife fisheries officials say they don't plan to do
anything to protect carp in Texas waters.

"That's almost universal," says Frank Walters, president of the Carp Anglers
Group that is based in Lake Meade, Nev. "Carp fishing is non-mainstream and there's a prejudice against carp. I don't know that we've come across a state that's different."

Walters, who said he has fished for and caught carp in all 50 states, still
plans to carry through with his request that bow fishing be banned in Austin. Town Lake, he said, is one of the best carp fisheries in the United States.

"It's just an absolute waste of a wonderful resource to put an arrow through a 30- or 40-pound carp," Walters said.

Walters is among a group of approximately 40 catch-and-release anglers who come to Austin each spring to fish for carp from the banks of Town Lake. All of those anglers take great care to release the fish unharmed, he said, so that they can be caught again.

They are, however, considered a nuisance fish, said Phil Durocher, chief of freshwater fisheries for Texas Parks and Wildlife.

"We certainly don't support catch-and-release fishing for carp," Durocher said. "German carp are an introduced species and I don't know anywhere we've got a shortage of them."

Durocher pointed out that any city regulations regarding carp would have to be in the form of a ban on bowfishing.

Size and bag limits are strictly controlled by the state, he said, and there are no plans to change anything specifically for carp.

The final decision on any rules banning bow fishing would have to come from the City Council, said Stuart Strong, the city's Division Manager for Planning,

And from the chicago trib......

Chicago Tribune - Chicago, Ill. 
Author: Paul Pezalla, Vice president, Carp Anglers Group 
Date: Jul 2, 2003 
Start Page: 20 
Section: Commentary 
Text Word Count: 408

Document Text

The story by Lew Freedman on archers killing carp ("It's a delight for
bowfishermen," Sports, June 22) seems to promote a number of concepts that are foreign to sportsmen and to those concerned about the welfare of our wildlife. Spawning carp are densely congregated in shallow water and pretty much oblivious to everything except spawning. It does not take any skill to approach the
fish--they are not wary in the least--and it doesn't take any skill to hit them. If these people can kill two, three or even four fish with one shot, skill is clearly not a factor.
This situation may well be that which defines the phrase "shooting fish in a
barrel." This cannot be considered "sporting" by any definition of the word. The bow hunters claim it is an effort to eradicate the carp and make the waters better for "more popular game fish." As a means of population control, shooting carp is a joke. They target the large fish (easier to hit) and for every 30-pound fish they kill, six 5- pound fish will be around next year to take its place. Carp eradication programs of this nature have never been effective and,
in fact, will have an effect opposite of that intended.
Furthermore, there is no evidence that removing carp will make room for other species. Carp are quite capable of co-existing in harmony with other species, even the invasive species like trout and salmon. Carp are the most popular sport fish in the world and it would make much more economic and ecologic sense to promote catch- and-release-carp angling than bow hunting. Finally, they claim to be raising money for an outdoor camp for kids. I do not think it is wise to teach the next generation of outdoorsmen that indiscriminate killing of wildlife is the proper behavior for a sportsman.


----------



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

ed with almost 4700 views, you know euro carping has interest in NODAK as well as border states...but you wouldn't be here would you

as far as being banned yup, couple of places, sure post about fishing for carp on a fishing board is my sin I admit it....... 8)


----------



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

5400 views and still going


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... php?t=7499 56,000 views, whats your point?


----------



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

my point is that the subject of carp fishing "euro way" is interesting enough to get a great deal of looks, even in a low population state
that regulations can and do change VSV Texas putting a limit on how many BIG carp can be taken in a day by ANY method, THAT EVERONE WILL ALWAYS LOOK AT COMMON CARP AS VERMIN

I used to have the same attitude, but as I got older and more proficient as an angler a fish dinner could always be had, so you evolve to fish for different reasons, usually the fight and common carp consistently give a awesome tussle pulling drag smoking run after drag smoking run even on heavy gear....euro angling is social, you usually sit shooting the breeze about whatever, drinking a cool drink on a hot day or admiring the stars on a dark summer night, then every once in a while you hook and if you are skilled land a true giant


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

How many of the 5400 views are you looking at your own post?


----------



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

over 5500 now ROLMAO


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh my gosh 5513 now! yippy!


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

Hick-From-Hell said:


> How many of the 5400 views are you looking at your own post?


 :toofunny: my guess is about 4500 give or take a few


----------



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

wow over 6500 hits


----------



## bowcarp (Feb 27, 2007)

still fewer than the trapping crayfish thread even with me adding to this drivel (here ya go if you need help with the big words http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/drivel)


----------



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

bowcarp u be soooo funnie he pehe hephee

me nogots a clue on how to pehe phehe talk or writ them big words

riddle me this? we are growing, throbbing with more and more euro anglers, ride the wave or get washed aside


----------



## bowcarp (Feb 27, 2007)

Harry for a guy who belongs to a group of guys who worship a fish because it has lips and no teeth your funny rock on dude :beer:


----------



## bowcarp (Feb 27, 2007)

P.S the crawdads still have more


----------



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

now when its tuff fishing its a great time to give carp a try


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

yep carp are always willing to eat fiberglass


----------



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

hey I have a question did they ever catch that guy who bfed that sturgeon 7 footer in WI illegally?

http://www.thenorthwestern.com/article/ ... 60416/1987


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

unfortunetly they did not find whoever killed that sturgeon uke: the person that did it is not a bowfisherman they are a poacher. i really wish that people that do things like that would get caught


----------



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

it is unfortunate that some ruin stuff for others like the people that dump shot fish at the boat ramps....that I think more than any other thing gets folks riled up because of the stink


----------



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

carp can even be caught year round even ice fishing!

depending on time of year bait choice can be critical. bread and more wafting baits in cold water,

heaver more dence baits in hot weather, night time rocks for carp from july through mid september basic rule chum little in cold water, pyle it in in warm water


----------



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

boilie throwing stick update, these are new to me but do very well when the fish are out a bit


----------



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

ever wonder why carp get in most any waters?


----------



## zercath (Oct 26, 2009)

very nice


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

This kind of fishing has got to be booooorrring. :eyeroll: 
What's really missing here is a beach chair and a cooler full of Budweiser. :beer:


----------



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

boring? sometimes the waiting on slow bite days can be, but if your with good friends the conversation keeps the boredom at bay....if the bite is quick its far from boring, and since the fish run so much bigger than your avg normal game fish, from 8-15 pounds or so to a real crack at a 20-plus-

the fight is unreal---usually a take is followed by a good 20-60 yard drag smoking run, if that doesn't excite you...well your just not into fishing


----------



## zercath (Oct 26, 2009)

Until now many users of netting, twine, rope, and wire rope have long preferred the quality and durability of Euronete and Cerfil products from Portugal, but have felt they had to settle for domestic substitutes to avoid shipping delays and limited selection.

Euro Gear recognizes this situation, and as a direct subsidiary of these Generic Viagra companies, our mission is to make their high quality products easily available to customers in North America. We are committed to maintaining a large, extensive inventory of goods as required to completely satisfy the demands of a specialized market.

With Euro Gear warehouses located in New Bedford, Massachusetts, Seattle, Washington, New Orleans, Louisiana, and Nogales, Arizona/Mexico you can count on a full range of netting, twine, rope, and wire rope from Euronete and Cerfil wherever you are, and whenever you want it!


----------



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

bump, bout time to get ready for some carpin


----------

